# problems with libreoffice installation



## Aeterna (Dec 29, 2020)

I have FreeBSD 12.2 installed and updated today (12-28-20). While attempting to install libreoffice:
`sudo pkg install libreoffice`

I am getting the following error:

```
sudo pkg install libreoffice
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'libreoffice' have been found in the repositories.
```
So how can I install libreoffice?

Thank you.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 29, 2020)

Unfortunately the libreoffice package did not pass the last quarterly run for amd64 see https://www.freshports.org/editors/libreoffice/.

You can switch to the latest repository to get always the newest packages, wait it gets solved or build libreoffice from ports.


----------



## Aeterna (Dec 30, 2020)

Thank you for answering. I will wait for the latest version of libreoffice.


----------



## diortemew (Dec 30, 2020)

Good to know. This was next on my to install list.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2020)

Should be fixed now.



			http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/data/121amd64-quarterly/559529/logs/libreoffice-7.0.4.2.log


----------



## diortemew (Dec 30, 2020)

BOOM!


----------



## BostonBSD (Jan 22, 2021)

For some reason spellcheck never worked for me in LibreOffice, I spent months guessing I'd have to use a slightly inferior version of it, compared to people on other systems.

Then one day I installed Hunspell [aspell,ispell,and spell weren't good enough] and the English dictionary packages and magically spellcheck worked in LibreOffice [and possibly the Kate text editor].

I never saw this documented anywhere, but I thought I'd let you know [that log says it's a dependency, I guess the binary package didn't pull it in].


----------



## Snurg (Jan 22, 2021)

BostonBSD said:


> For some reason spellcheck never worked for me in LibreOffice, I spent months guessing I'd have to use a slightly inferior version of it, compared to people on other systems.
> 
> Then one day I installed Hunspell [aspell,ispell,and spell weren't good enough] and the English dictionary packages and magically spellcheck worked in LibreOffice [and possibly the Kate text editor].
> 
> I never saw this documented anywhere, but I thought I'd let you know [that log says it's a dependency, I guess the binary package didn't pull it in].


That's interesting...
deserves a PR imho


----------



## BostonBSD (Jan 22, 2021)

Snurg said:


> That's interesting...
> deserves a PR imho


They may have fixed it since this last rebuild, I'd have to start with a blank slate and retry to see if it's been added as a dependency for the binary package.


----------

